# Fixing a ferrule?



## tsped83 (Jul 16, 2014)

Just taken delivery of a G20 driver from ebay, but the ferrule/hosel looks a little odd, as per the pic. I saw this when buying it, as I donâ€™t believe itâ€™s a massive issue (I hope) but anybody got any tips/advice on how to make it look right? Do I need to heat the ferrule up slightly? DIY is not my strong pointâ€¦

Thanks people


----------



## Piece (Jul 16, 2014)

tsped83 said:



			Just taken delivery of a G20 driver from ebay, but the ferrule/hosel looks a little odd, as per the pic. I saw this when buying it, as I donâ€™t believe itâ€™s a massive issue (I hope) but anybody got any tips/advice on how to make it look right? Do I need to heat the ferrule up slightly? DIY is not my strong pointâ€¦

Thanks people
		
Click to expand...

Viewing on iPad so not clear but looks broken? If it is, then I don't have the knowledge to fix, but would guess a pro would have to redo club. If not and it's just the ferrule slipped up only, you can use this tip at your own risk (I've done it several times though)!

- boil a kettle
- hold club and place ferrule in steam for about 5s -10s
- quickly push ferrule back in place using towel.

Good luck.


----------



## nemicu (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks like the ferrule has slipped up the shaft. Ping has a collared ferrule (with a step) on the G20 - quite common as clubs are upside down for long periods 
@Piece -  tip is good and works (I've done it myself) you could also use a hair dryer or sometimes the ferrule is loose enough to twist down by hand. As stated, no biggie and it doesn't mean the club is damaged or broken (as one dissatisfied ebay customer once told me) - it's just good old ferrule "creep" and nearly everyone will recognise it on one of their clubs in their lifetime (if you have ferrules that is). Happens a lot in hot and humid weather and especially if you have a tendency to store your clubs in the boot of your car on a hot day, or if you have a penchant for soaking and cleaning your clubs in hot water.


----------



## MGL (Jul 16, 2014)

As per above, the Ping is a collared ferrule - i.e. the collar fills the gap between the metal hosel and the shaft tip. Like it is, there is obviously a gap there now which can lead to the shaft snapping at the top of the hosel, like a stress fracture. I'd take it to your local pro or fitter and get them to repair it properly with new epoxy and the same ferrule to make sure it doesn't snap.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 16, 2014)

One other thing, grab the head in one hand, the grip in the other and try to turn the shaft around its axis.  If it stays firm, fine, proceed as above.  If it moves DO NOT,under any circumstances, hit a ball with it as the shaft is loose & you risk damaging the tip.  another check to see if it is a loose shaft is to see if the grip & shaft graphics are properly aligned.

I would be 99% sure that the issue is a slipped ferrule, but as the victim of an eBay muppet who sent one out like that I feel compelled to share.



MGL said:



			As per above, the Ping is a collared ferrule - i.e. the collar fills the gap between the metal hosel and the shaft tip. Like it is, there is obviously a gap there now which can lead to the shaft snapping at the top of the hosel, like a stress fracture. I'd take it to your local pro or fitter and get them to repair it properly with new epoxy and the same ferrule to make sure it doesn't snap.
		
Click to expand...

Given the usual 1.25" insertion depth I'd say that is highly unlikely; the ferrule is largely decorative.  Ping sold their Eye 2 irons for years with no ferrule and graphite shafts, if that was an issue they would have gone under from the warranty claims.


----------



## tsped83 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks all, I've tried the kettle tip and seems to have done the trick. It's not flush, but near as damn it. Matchplay tomorrow night so will report back if the head flies off the first tee!


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm at a slight lioss to understand how this kettle tip works...

Epoxy is heat sensitive (different epoxy different temperatures and reactions) but the one thing they have in common is that once they break down they do not re-glue when going cold!

So, at best, you now have a ferrule in the right place but without much in the way of a physical bond. Not usually a big issue but I think I would want to fix it properly.


----------



## MGL (Jul 16, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Given the usual 1.25" insertion depth I'd say that is highly unlikely; the ferrule is largely decorative.  Ping sold their Eye 2 irons for years with no ferrule and graphite shafts, if that was an issue they would have gone under from the warranty claims.
		
Click to expand...

Completely different products - apples and oranges. The ferrule on these products is not decorative. Like you say, it has a 1.25" insertion depth which makes the ferrule on this product even more important as it is a stepped collar. Without it in its correct position, you create a shear point.

For the sake of a $10 proper repair I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 16, 2014)

duncan mackie said:



			I'm at a slight lioss to understand how this kettle tip works...

Epoxy is heat sensitive (different epoxy different temperatures and reactions) but the one thing they have in common is that once they break down they do not re-glue when going cold!

So, at best, you now have a ferrule in the right place but without much in the way of a physical bond. Not usually a big issue but I think I would want to fix it properly.
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is that it would depend on the breakdown point of the epoxy, which is normally well above the temperature of the steam, hence no issue.  The lubrication of the steam and/or the change in relative diameters of the shaft & ferrule allow it to move back more easily.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 16, 2014)

MGL said:



			Completely different products - apples and oranges. The ferrule on these products is not decorative. Like you say, it has a 1.25" insertion depth which makes the ferrule on this product even more important as it is a stepped collar. Without it in its correct position, you create a shear point.

For the sake of a $10 proper repair I wouldn't risk it.
		
Click to expand...

Well I'll beg to differ about the need.  Callaway Big Bertha or Hawkeye with the O-ring "ferrule" seemed to survive okay without the collar, as have other woods that I've had.  If the shaft is correctly inserted & glued then there shouldn't be an issue, in either irons or woods, provided that there are no sharp edges at the top of the hosel.

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...page&q=why are some ferrules collared&f=false

Paragraph 5.


----------



## MGL (Jul 17, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well I'll beg to differ about the need.  Callaway Big Bertha or Hawkeye with the O-ring "ferrule" seemed to survive okay without the collar, as have other woods that I've had.  If the shaft is correctly inserted & glued then there shouldn't be an issue, in either irons or woods, provided that there are no sharp edges at the top of the hosel.

http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...page&q=why are some ferrules collared&f=false

Paragraph 5.
		
Click to expand...

If you read paragraph 5 properly, your actually arguing against yourself! The models you mention are not countersunk and hence the o ring ferrule. The model we are talking about has a large recess - I.e. " countersunk more than normal" therefore needs the special collar, as per your book and is therefore " not decoration". The recess in the pings is the largest of any manufacturers hosel, deeper than callaways, and certainly not one that should be filled with just epoxy.

Happy to beg to differ with you.

To the OP - it's still just a $10 repair though!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2014)

MGL said:



			If you read paragraph 5 properly, your actually arguing against yourself! The models you mention are not countersunk and hence the o ring ferrule. The model we are talking about has a large recess - I.e. " countersunk more than normal" therefore needs the special collar, as per your book and is therefore " not decoration". The recess in the pings is the largest of any manufacturers hosel, deeper than callaways, and certainly not one that should be filled with just epoxy.

Happy to beg to differ with you.

To the OP - it's still just a $10 repair though!!
		
Click to expand...

Well the difference will remain as from that photograph I'm not seeing a particularly large recess, consequently the line "In fact, if the hosel is properly countersunk, any kind of ferrule is acceptable" would seem to apply, and therefore I don't believe that I am arguing against myself.  Golfwrx seems to come to the same conclusion and a couple of component sites that do collared ferrules for specific clubs don't do anything specific for G20 woods. 

Cooden Beach tomorrow  and I need to pack & get some sleep.  Goodnight.


----------



## nemicu (Jul 17, 2014)

Just to confirm - Ping does a specific ferrule to fit the G20 at the factory - there are also numerous ferrules that can also be used. 
The G20 bore does have a notoriously sloppy fit (like most Pings) and a collared ferrule is recommended. The original design is based purely on ease of mass production - hence the collared ferrule to assist shaft alignment.
You will see it action here (G20 is near identical)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDzi7DnEYFc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jQWM3L3Voc


----------



## nemicu (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's the ferrule:
http://www.golfworks.com/product.asp?pn=BB9048&cn=10173

Choose according to what shaft tip size you have (.335" or .350")


----------



## tsped83 (Jul 17, 2014)

Whatever the case may be, it went like a missile tonight, won 5&4!


----------



## MGL (Jul 17, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well the difference will remain as from that photograph I'm not seeing a particularly large recess, consequently the line "In fact, if the hosel is properly countersunk, any kind of ferrule is acceptable" would seem to apply, and therefore I don't believe that I am arguing against myself.  Golfwrx seems to come to the same conclusion and a couple of component sites that do collared ferrules for specific clubs don't do anything specific for G20 woods. 

Cooden Beach tomorrow  and I need to pack & get some sleep.  Goodnight.
		
Click to expand...

So you've never actually worked on a G20 then? 

I've got one in the workshop at the moment - I'll take a photograph of it's innards then you might realise the cr@p your spouting! 

Have a look at the links above to the Golfworks site for the ferrules used inside one of these clubs and you'll get a clear indication of the size of the recess.


----------

